# MK Alpha riser broke



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Broke in half broke, or cracked? Is there an MK rep in Wroclav?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Can you post the photo he sent you? 

Is the riser cracked? broke? The stab bushing came out? 

I have notified MK Korea USA to contact MK Korea. But the factory will need to see a photo of what has happened with the riser. 

I have seen one case of the stab bushing coming out of an MK riser, and it was just reglued to fix. But i have not heard of ANY breakages or riser failures. If there are, i have not seen any news of them. 

Chris


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

Chris, PM sent


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

thank you. 


Chris


----------



## Nouha (Jan 19, 2016)

I was thinking about purchasing an MK Alpha over a WinWin Wiawis, but i have many questions before going into it. 

1) I've heard many rumors when it comes to the MK Alpha, most of which are breakages, what my main question is, Have there been common faults in each of the breaks reported such as the break under the stab bushing listed in this thread? These riser's were supposed to be put through higher levels of quality control compared to other manufacturers and thus reducing the chances of failure. 

2) What happens if your riser fails and it is past the 1 year warranty period? Does MK have good customer service? and do they stand behind their product? 

3) May i see the fault mentioned in the photo? it would be nice to get some clarity on the issues that could present themselves. 

Kind Regards~


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

What specific feature(s) of an Alpha are you after, that compels you to consider it despite the structural weakness that it displays?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I have seen two cases if the MK Alpha riser fail. Out of hundreds. I still see Alpha risers at the top level tournaments.

I wouldnt say all MK Alpha risers are faulty because two showed a problem.

Having said that, i personally shoot the MKX10 risers. I dont need the extra functions of the Alpha riser., and dont shoot formula & ILF limbs. I happen to have an Alpha riser which my wife shoots. There are no problems with it. 

I do not know the rumors you have heard. MK Korea has the best customer service in the industry. They stand behind each and every riser and limb they manufacture. Both MK Alpha risers which i saw photos of that had a failure were taken care of as a warranty immediately. The one year warranty did not factor.

I do not have any other info aside from that. The photos i had of the failure i sent to MK Korea and i do not have them now.

I have yet to hear from anyone who has had any issues with MK Korea customer service from the factory. 

Personally i would choose the MKX10 over any riser. I feel its the best riser on the market, and i prefer it over the Alpha.

Chris


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

The broken riser in my (our) case was eventually replaced by the factory. Took some time, could have been faster. My coachee shot a borrowed Hoyt Prodigy in between, but chose to continue with Alpha when it arrived. The riser is quite light, gives you room to play with stab weights. I 've shot a couple of shots with it myself, the kick towards target at release is phenomenal (veracity formula limbs). It surely isn't the first or last riser to have breakages occur, I see no reason to avoid this riser if you appreciate it's features. I noticed from Nimes pictures, that Rick Van Der Ven was shooting Alpha... And no, I am not paid by MK korea


----------



## Nouha (Jan 19, 2016)

@theminoritydude

What interested me the the most is the options i had to add extra weight to the riser and the structural design, most of all, i was very intrigued by how company stated that their risers are not mass produced and go through stringent quality control to provide the best product possible. This in my mind was the greatest level of importance. 

Personally, i am looking for the most reliable bow in terms of durability and fatigue life and in saying so I've been doing my research on both the MK 7075 Alu risers and the W&W Carbons. Both materials have their benefits and cons, i am trying to find reason to get one over the other, and at this time, it would be reliability, durability, build quality and company backing/support. (Ease of mind) i suppose haha. 

@Chris, thanks for letting me know how you felt on the matter, it will help me decide on which product ill be going with.

In terms of my archery experience, i actually want to take the sport more seriously in the coming years, i was primarily a compound shooter, however moved into recurve after 2 years of that and enjoyed it very much. Now i am purchasing my own kit after having used friends previous gear which was a W&W CXT. In making my investment, i need to be able to rely on the gear i do buy so that i can keep my mind focused 

Do any of you have experience with the newer W&W Wiawis or have heard any reports about them in terms of durability or otherwise?

Thanks again!


----------



## Nouha (Jan 19, 2016)

Mika Savola said:


> The broken riser in my (our) case was eventually replaced by the factory. Took some time, could have been faster. My coachee shot a borrowed Hoyt Prodigy in between, but chose to continue with Alpha when it arrived. The riser is quite light, gives you room to play with stab weights. I 've shot a couple of shots with it myself, the kick towards target at release is phenomenal (veracity formula limbs). It surely isn't the first or last riser to have breakages occur, I see no reason to avoid this riser if you appreciate it's features. I noticed from Nimes pictures, that Rick Van Der Ven was shooting Alpha... And no, I am not paid by MK korea


Could you enlighten me on what the main issue was? and how you believe it could have occurred? My main concern is something like this - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFkgswaKsVQ

But either way i am looking forward to getting my own set of equipment in the near future. Just weighing out my options now


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

Nouha said:


> Could you enlighten me on what the main issue was? and how you believe it could have occurred?


I'm not a metallurgist so I have no idea what lead to the breakage. Didn't happen like the youtube video, only target side part of the structure separated...


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I was able to find a photo of the failure. I believe both risers had the same failure.

View attachment 3613121



Chris


----------



## Nouha (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you very much for all your help everyone , Despite that flaw, i am very much considering the Alpha and MX10 at this point in time, I guess ill have to get a hands on feel before i make my decision.


----------

